# Engine Oil Leak 2003



## Mayaram (Aug 31, 2009)

My 03 Maxima has run about 75000 miles. During my oil change last week at the dealer, they spotted an oil leak and i paid to get the oil cooler ring replaced. 

Am I safe to assume that everything would be fine from hereon Or do i need to be wary of anything major? Appreciate your responses....Thanks...Ram


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

As long as nothings leaking you should be good to go.


----------



## 92PathySE (Sep 12, 2005)

If you don't see anything you might be okay. It's common on the 2002/2003 VQ's for oil leaks due to the valve cover gaskets (mainly the rear). From what I understand replacing the valve covers with the 6th gen covers (which have updated gaskets) should take care of that. It's also common for the spark plug guide seals to leak as well, so keep an eye out for that.


----------



## reagle80 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have an 02 and have the same issue
When took to mechanic, he said all VQ's have this issue, but he said make sure I top it up when it is low
I usually top it every 1,900 km


----------

